# Website update



## 412 Burgh (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey guys, I just kinda revamped my website with a new wordpress theme. If you guys and girls don't have much to do like me on a lazy Sunday please take a quick look! I'm always looking for feedback! 
Thanks!


Zachary DiBeradin Photography


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jan 12, 2014)

Forgot to mention that I currently do not have my blog or portfolio online! I just have the general pages up and functioning. I'm culling my photos for which ones I can put into my portfolio/categorizing them all!

Edit: Anyone know some stuff about SEO? For example I cannot get my home page description to change to what I have it set to be. See screenshot below


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 12, 2014)

I think I remember when you were asking questions for your logo&#8230;..


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jan 12, 2014)

I did! I asked about my logo a while ago! I had about 2-5 options. As you can see I stuck with my initials and partially my face.


----------



## bc_steve (Jan 12, 2014)

412 Burgh said:


> Forgot to mention that I currently do not have my blog or portfolio online! I just have the general pages up and functioning. I'm culling my photos for which ones I can put into my portfolio/categorizing them all!
> 
> Edit: Anyone know some stuff about SEO? For example I cannot get my home page description to change to what I have it set to be. See screenshot below
> 
> View attachment 64279



Get the "Wordpress SEO by Yoast" plug-in and then go and edit your frontpage, or any other page.  It will have some new boxes for you.  "Meta Description" I believe is the one that you are after.  It gives you a preview of how it will look on google.

The website is sleek and I like how it doesn't really scroll vertically.  I honestly don't know a lot about the business of photography, but I'm not sure if 5 photographs gives the visitor enough of a look at your work, especially since some are sports, some are portrait, etc.  Still, better than overwhelming them with too much.

It took me a bit of time before I realized your portfolio was the main page, and I saw the buttons on the bottom left.  Not a big deal, but it's not totally obvious to the new visitor.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback! Like I said I'm still in the process of getting my galleries up. Still trying to organize them all into proper sections that's I want to upload. So within this week the portfolio section should be live.


----------



## bc_steve (Jan 12, 2014)

Oops totally missed that.  Nothing to complain about then!


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jan 13, 2014)

Haha no problem Steve! I just want to make sure I put up the correct set of images so it properly shows my work!


----------



## 412 Burgh (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for that plugin! It's a life saver! Hopefully it will work in my favor.


----------

